# Moms of Many it's October



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Welcome
















One more day of work and I am school holidays with 6/7 of my kids.

The countdown to the HSC (Year 12 final exams) has really begun for my son and he's stressing out.


----------



## Famatigia (Jun 14, 2005)

Things are good here. My little babyis sick. She is six days into a cold. No one else is sick!

My two big boys slept through their alarm today, so had to walk the half mile to school.

I am gearing up for Halloween. I love it. We have started decorating our yard! Costumes are another story!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

No it's not







Where did September go?

I've just discovered that the big problem with being due at Christmas is that Christmas starts in September nowadays, and so I get to be full-term big cranky and uncomfortable for three months instead of three weeks. Nice







: Oh, and I got to do the school run on foot and bus for three days, which is 14 miles









River is in a big boy bed, and has learnt how to push boundaries and be deliberately naughty. Skye has calmed down and is shrieking less, she's also finally figured out this potty thing. Isaac is, bless him, being a consistent absolute gem of a lad, and Alex is growing up too fast (his words, not mine.)


----------



## prairiebird (Jun 1, 2008)

The weather changed on us really quickly here, so now I'm rushing around to drag up all the hand-me-down clothes boxes full of warm clothes. And of course, my 9 DS needs everything new since he's the oldest, my 7 DS doesn't fit in any of his old things but he's too small for his brothers hand-me-downs, my 5 yr DD needs clothes because some of of the boys things are either too beat up or too 'boy' to modify (plus she's heavier than the 7 year old), my 3 year old DD is still wearing 24 mo and 2T, so she's overloaded and I have to cut down, and my 15 month old is a bit off season from everyone else and needs a lot of new things. WHOO!

My living room looks like I'm ready to open a clothing resale shop, hee! But I want to be absolutely sure before I try budgeting out.

And everyone needs new boots, hats and gloves. I think the sock-elf has been stealing from my winter box too!


----------



## wendybird (Jul 21, 2007)

SoI pulled down the warm weather bins to see what we have. Trinity needs a couple dresses for church that are long sleeve. Christian and Gavin are set. Logan is at one of those horrid between sizes states so I need to leave the 7's and 8's out for him. Griffon is so tall and skinny, so he needs a couple sizes left down also. Jubilee needs everything







and Epiphany is completely set. I am hoping to get away with everyone being set after $30 at a few thrift stores. That includes buying a few new hats, or more likely some felt to make fun hats out of. It is still fairly warm here, but I can feel fall trying to appear...


----------



## 1growingsprout (Nov 14, 2005)

Just saying HI.... I have 11 hrs left in September and I'm not getting go easily...


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

OK Its 1.46am so it is October now.









We've been emptying the drawers of silly summer clothes and looking in the suitcase for winter stuff this week too. Frida has ended up with most clothes as she is growing into everything Amelia wore last year. Amelia is not too pleased.

The boys need new coats as their arms have grown ridiculously long and they also need new fleeces or hooded tops or something similar for the same reason. Ds2 is almost as tall as ds1 so there are no hand me downs for him at all.

Hand me downs from other folks don't ever seem to come in sizes above about 4yo which is why we seem to have hit a famine for Amelia and boys stuff just doesn't last long enough to hand down when they are nearly 5 feet tall and 12 years old.







Not even jumble sales or charity shops have boys stuff in that size.

I may actually have to go into a normal shop and buy something new


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I am not losing you all this month.







Subbing


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Orangefoot, my sally army has a load of boys stuff in 12-13yo sizes: I'll go sweep down on it tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Wow, can't believe it's October already







.

Sometimes I feel like don't belong in this thread as I only have 6 kids. Seems like lots have a lot more, and I wish I could too.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama~Love* 
Wow, can't believe it's October already







.

Sometimes I feel like don't belong in this thread as I only have 6 kids. Seems like lots have a lot more, and I wish I could too.

Wha? Dude, I only have 4 and sometimes feel like should be committed because of that. Trust me, you belong.


----------



## fairymom (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama~Love* 
Wow, can't believe it's October already







.

Sometimes I feel like don't belong in this thread as I only have 6 kids. Seems like lots have a lot more, and I wish I could too.

I agree w/AM. you belong here as much as I do- I only have 6 too. funny I never realized how closely are dc are aged! we may not have as many as some here but we have more than most IRL.


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

October! Sure looks like it here. "The Autumn winds blow open the gate..." I did the big checking-out-of-the-clothes before school started! Yeah for me. We are all set. But in just one month my 5 yr old has managed to grow out of his shoes already!!

I'm having a hard time. My husband and I are trying to decide if we want to concieve now or not. We are talking, discussing this more than when this question has come up in the past. It's wierd b/c I'm not talking with my girlfriends like I usually do about everything. There are pros and cons to this timing and I can't figure out what's best! But it doesn't feel right to make pros and cons for having a baby- babies are above that, b/c they are love! So I want to be open and spontaneous, but I can feel us both hesitant, like we're not sure it's that's the right choice. ugh!

We have plans already for next summer, including a big driving trip to see family that I'd be sad to miss. Well, sad to miss the people but NOT the driving!!

I don't want a big age gap if this is ends up our last (most likely but I think I said that last time!). If I knew there were more to come it wouldn't be a big deal. But I don't want to wait long as I like how much energy I have now!!

It's hard to think about getting pregnant and having a baby when most people will be surprised but not really happy for you. It's so obnoxious.

So glad I can share my honest feelings here. Thank you.

And six is plenty many! ; )


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
Wha? Dude, I only have 4 and sometimes feel like should be committed because of that. Trust me, you belong.

















Thanks. Some days it feels like 6 really isn't that many. It feels like there's still a few missing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fairymom* 
I agree w/AM. you belong here as much as I do- I only have 6 too. funny I never realized how closely are dc are aged! we may not have as many as some here but we have more than most IRL.

That's very true. And yeah, it's cool ours are close in age







. AND we're both from MN! Must be something in the water







.


----------



## prairiebird (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mataji4* 

I'm having a hard time. My husband and I are trying to decide if we want to concieve now or not. We are talking, discussing this more than when this question has come up in the past. It's wierd b/c I'm not talking with my girlfriends like I usually do about everything.

It's hard, because there's definately pros and cons for both options. And I actually stopped talking to people other than my husband after my third too, because that's when they stopped being happy about more kids. They have no idea we're expecting #6 this spring, but as soon as they do, I'll get the 'how will you pay for college and pay for *insert outlandish expense I'd never consider anyhow*?

We were actually planning to wait until I was 34 for #6 (I'm 32 now with a end-of-year birthday), but the two-year-apart spacing works soooo well for us, that we just let things go that way. I think I can honestly say now that I wouldn't want one closer (nor multiples -sooo happy that doesn't run in the family!), but I could probably go to a three year gap.

The only bad thing is that going from 5 to 6 will require a different vehicle with more seating. That might be the tough part! We're planning a summer trip as well, to somewhere along Lake Michigan- probably Michigan side- and I think that'll work well with a spring baby.

On the other hand though, waiting a bit can be nice too if you decide to choose that. You can enjoy your vacation without having a younger infant along, and then work on conceiving.

I wanted 7 children, so I think if we do go for #7 off in the future, we'll try to to conceive early in the year so I'm not the only one with a fall/winter birthday. All of them have been born late spring-Summer since we plan around a teacher's schedule!


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Orangefoot, my sally army has a load of boys stuff in 12-13yo sizes: I'll go sweep down on it tomorrow afternoon.

Thanks


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mataji4* 
October! Sure looks like it here. "The Autumn winds blow open the gate..." I did the big checking-out-of-the-clothes before school started! Yeah for me. We are all set. But in just one month my 5 yr old has managed to grow out of his shoes already!!

I'm having a hard time. My husband and I are trying to decide if we want to concieve now or not. We are talking, discussing this more than when this question has come up in the past. It's wierd b/c I'm not talking with my girlfriends like I usually do about everything. There are pros and cons to this timing and I can't figure out what's best! But it doesn't feel right to make pros and cons for having a baby- babies are above that, b/c they are love! So I want to be open and spontaneous, but I can feel us both hesitant, like we're not sure it's that's the right choice. ugh!

We have plans already for next summer, including a big driving trip to see family that I'd be sad to miss- but maybe taking a 6 week old on a 2 day road trip wouldn't be so hard as they just sleep so much then. ?? Or plans change?

I don't want a big age gap if this is ends up our last (most likely but I think I said that last time!). If I knew there were more to come it wouldn't be a big deal. But I don't want to wait long as I like how much energy I have now!!

It's hard to think about getting pregnant and having a baby when most people will be surprised but not really happy for you. It's so obnoxious.

So glad I can share my honest feelings here. Thank you.

And six is plenty many!

I say go for it







. I like mine close together too. My youngest was born in Dec. 2006, I wish I had another already







. Stupid body; stupid cycles aren't even back.

So, if you can have another, just do it







.


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prairiebird* 
They have no idea we're expecting #6 this spring, but as soon as they do, I'll get the 'how will you pay for college and pay for *insert outlandish expense I'd never consider anyhow*?

What, you aren't buying each of your kids a car when they turn 16? You don't have a million dollars saved for each of them so that they can go to college and then change their minds and become artists or *insert any job that doesn't require a college degree*?!

I will actually see all the family either way at a wedding in May, but the kids won't.

You ladies are great- so fun to "talk" with people who enjoy big family life! Thanks.


----------



## 1growingsprout (Nov 14, 2005)

You all think its October huh? Then why in the sam He!! is it still 90 freaking degrees here?? I just want to say, while the convenience of living in the high sonoran desert is nice and we dont need several sets of clothing, I WOULD LIKE A BREAK ON THE A/C BILL pretty please???

DH and I are still doing the baby debate as well...I also want to talk to DH about either going back to school or moving...


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1growingsprout* 
You all think its October huh? Then why in the sam He!! is it still 90 freaking degrees here?? I just want to say, while the convenience of living in the high sonoran desert is nice and we dont need several sets of clothing, I WOULD LIKE A BREAK ON THE A/C BILL pretty please???


We're having freaky weather, yesterday was stinking hot and today I need a jacket


----------



## suziek (Jun 4, 2004)

subbing.

babe is due the 25th, but he's head down and ready to roll on out I think. Dh is out of town and will be back Saturday night. Then it's all systems go. So excited and happy and ready. I'm holding onto my hat!!!!


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1growingsprout* 
DH and I are still doing the baby debate as well...I also want to talk to DH about either going back to school or moving...

Everything seems to be either this or that or compromise here at the moment. Unfortunately any change is dependent on the business taking off and us being able to employ someone else and step away from the day to day madness that is a property management and lettings business.

Either that or I call Gordon Brown and tell him to put his money where his mouth is regarding finance for small businesses and get him to personally intervene on our behalf with the bank. Pigs might fly.


----------



## THANKFULFORFIVE (Jan 8, 2009)

subbing!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangefoot* 
Everything seems to be either this or that or compromise here at the moment. Unfortunately any change is dependent on the business taking off and us being able to employ someone else and step away from the day to day madness that is a property management and lettings business.

Either that or I call Gordon Brown and tell him to put his money where his mouth is regarding finance for small businesses and get him to personally intervene on our behalf with the bank. Pigs might fly.

Alastair Darling, and honestly? I'd do it. See if the FT or the Times would take an open letter asking how the banks arebeing held accountable for their failure to keep to their commitments made last year.


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

Found you! I think I forgot to sub last month









Quote:

What, you aren't buying each of your kids a car when they turn 16? You don't have a million dollars saved for each of them so that they can go to college and then change their minds and become artists or *insert any job that doesn't require a college degree*?!
*snort* Ain't it the truth! I am so sick of hearing that. "But it's so expeeeeensive!"









Holy cow things are tough. With the 3 kiddos and the twins my house is a mess and I am more than a little frazzled.







:

Our biggest issue right now is food. Suddenly the 3 older girls are hungry all. the. time! Any pointers?


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1growingsprout* 
You all think its October huh? Then why in the sam He!! is it still 90 freaking degrees here?? I just want to say, while the convenience of living in the high sonoran desert is nice and we dont need several sets of clothing, I WOULD LIKE A BREAK ON THE A/C BILL pretty please???.

Yup! Well today I can't complain as my house is 70 degrees at 9am with every window and door open. Now that is amazing for the Southern Californian desert especially when yesterday it was 90+ We're wearing sweaters







Hopefully this weather sticks!


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm at the hospital with little miss cotton ball button.
Very sick, we almost lost her.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Thinking of you pixie


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Pixie!


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

Pixie!


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

Oh pixie, so sorry to hear about your sweetie, how scary~ I hope she gets well soon!

Welcome back Maggie...yeah, I would imagine frazzled is how you might feel. About food...we have pretty strict snack times. I remind my kids that I give them enough food for them to grow and be healthy, and in some places children eat much less than they do. I offer snack at 10 and 3:30. I often ignore their whining for food- sometimes it seems like they just need attention or redirection as little kids often fuss for food when they are actually tired or something else. But it's good to have something you can direct them to when they are in a growth spurt, or when the weather or their schedule is changing, for those are times they are hungrier than usual. In our house, I say "You can help yourself to any of the nuts (in easy mason jars) or a carrot." I have a friend who has a drawer in her kitchen that she fills with little baggies of dried fruit and nuts and crackers or whatever...and the kids can always help themselves to that stuff- but she only has two!

suzie, hope you have smooth start to labor and a wonderful experience bringing your baby into the world!

I love my husband







I'm not telling anyone irl, so shh!! we are ttc!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Pixie, I hope your little miss comes through safe and sound.

Maggie, give em protein and don't ever look at your supermarket receipts again.

And lastly, yay for TTC. May the process be enjoyable


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

October







Alex will be three next month and i just got his hair cut for the first time. I am sad to see his long hair go... but he so hated having it washed and combed I am hoping this helps. I wanna post a picture on facebook but the kids decided they wanted to surprise dad when he gets home.. so I can say nothing there.


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Pixie


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
I'm at the hospital with little miss cotton ball button.
Very sick, we almost lost her.

















s I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Oh, pixie.
















I love my husband. I'm an introvert. I love my family, but it really wears on me. And since I'm on restricted activity, I haven't even been getting to the gym. But two weeks in a row now, he's pushed me out the door to go to the movies. Last week I saw Fame, which was kind of meh, but this week I saw Whip It, which I absolutely loved.


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

Hooray for beloved husbands!!! Mine is a gem.

I love going to the movies by myself! It feels like such a luxurious treat! I'm going to go on Sunday. But being on restricted activity could feel like prison! That must be hard.

Thinking of you and your daughter, pixie.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Actually, the "pelvic rest" is killing me more than the restricted activity.







I was all ready to just say the heck with it tonight, but now I feel nauseated, so that's off.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

You guys have such awesome husbands. Sorry to always sound so depressed, but I can't help it!


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

Oh, he's good a lot of the time but he drives me crazy plenty!! He's in good favor at the moment b/c he wants to have a baby with me- that inspires loving feeings!!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Mine is making dinner-- chicken breasts-- but all I want in the whole wide world is a sweet Italian sausage sandwich, so I'm off to the stand outside Lowes. Stupid first trimester cravings.


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

We've just had a very rough night DD lost her security blanket and went into full blown hysterics, nothing would calm her down.

Stupid me hadn't gotten around to finding/creating a spare one


----------



## 1growingsprout (Nov 14, 2005)

DH wants to go get pumpkins next weekend... time to plan a 'fall field trip'


----------



## THANKFULFORFIVE (Jan 8, 2009)

We found the funnest pumpkin farm nearby! Tons of stuff to do for every aged kid. The teens did zip-lines and a big trampoline-like jump....slides, rolling tubes, and corn maze. My toddler loved feeding the goats and climbing up to the tube slides! Such a happy day for this Mama to see the whole family enjoying our time together. Seems like such a rare treat these days.


----------



## wendybird (Jul 21, 2007)

We are going on a field trip to the pumpkin patch tomorrow, the kids are sooo excited! We have not gone before but I hear this one is really good. Hayrides, corn maze, and lots more. Everyone is getting a pumpkin too...I think the ride home should be fun!"Mom, my pumpkin fell off my lap."


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

Ooh! I love the weekend!! It's raining here- much needed but means we are indoors and looking in the game closet. They are busy playing Sorry. No pumpkins for us yet as they get rotten in our weather so quickly. We have to wait til the last minute!

Those of us who were sick are feeling better. phew, no fevers!

Feeling rather together today. Taking pressure off myself, as in I don't need to have every detail of everything planned years in advance. "Go with the flow...but look out for waterfalls and dams."


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

It has snowed all day here, can you believe that?!? And we are all in the new house except for garage stuff which I am not touching. That's all DH's mess. I love our new house...yay!!

Pixie~ hope your little one is doing better.
And congrats AM on expecting!


----------



## THANKFULFORFIVE (Jan 8, 2009)

Sam, did you find your LO's blankie? Your post got me thinking about all the years with "comfort items" around here and how panic sets in when one goes missing! I'm sure we all have at least one funny store to share....


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *THANKFULFORFIVE* 
Sam, did you find your LO's blankie? Your post got me thinking about all the years with "comfort items" around here and how panic sets in when one goes missing! I'm sure we all have at least one funny store to share....









Yes we did, it was under a seat in our van, I have now found a second blankie in the same material (it's just a baby blanket you can buy in most department stores). What I am going to do is switch the blankies over for a few nights so it gets the same look and smell and then put it away in the cupboard for emergencies or when I want to wash the one she is using now.


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rajahkat* 
It has snowed all day here, can you believe that?!? And we are all in the new house except for garage stuff which I am not touching. That's all DH's mess. I love our new house...yay!!

Pixie~ hope your little one is doing better.
And congrats AM on expecting!

In Oregon????????


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

Yup. I'm about 20 minutes from Mt. Bachelor.


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rajahkat* 
Yup. I'm about 20 minutes from Mt. Bachelor.

I'm not exactly sure where that is.. we have only lived in Oregon for 5 years.. we are at the base of Mt. Hood. The mountain was covered with snow today. Beautiful. We probably wont see any here til the end of Nov. or Dec.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Subbing. I forgot it was October already.


----------



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

subbing too!! October is flying by so fast already!


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow, another Oregonian! Are there more of us?? I was personally very glad to see the sun peek out this afternoon, reminding me that the gloom is only temporary and not the end of the world.

I need input on CARS. Or rather, vehicles that hold more people than a car does! If we have a baby next year, I'm going to need to get a bigger car. I have a Sienna that seats 7, which would work for just us, but I rely on carpooling kids across town to school, so I need two extra seats for them. I have one that can sit in the front seat, so I need a car that will fit six "in the back." We do road trips and camp too, with the dog and inflatable kayaks, etc, so a vehicle that just squeezes in bodies where a trunk would be or something wouldn't really work. Or we could get a trailer to haul our stuff?
*Do any of you moms have such a vehicle, that seats 8 or 9 people? What is it and what do you like/not like about it?*

Thank you.


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mataji4* 
Wow, another Oregonian! Are there more of us?? I was personally very glad to see the sun peek out this afternoon, reminding me that the gloom is only temporary and not the end of the world.

I need input on CARS. Or rather, vehicles that hold more people than a car does! If we have a baby next year, I'm going to need to get a bigger car. I have a Sienna that seats 7, which would work for just us, but I rely on carpooling kids across town to school, so I need two extra seats for them. I have one that can sit in the front seat, so I need a car that will fit six "in the back." We do road trips and camp too, with the dog and inflatable kayaks, etc, so a vehicle that just squeezes in bodies where a trunk would be or something wouldn't really work. Or we could get a trailer to haul our stuff?
*Do any of you moms have such a vehicle, that seats 8 or 9 people? What is it and what do you like/not like about it?*

Thank you.

Hi Jenny,

We have a Toyota HiAce Commuter Bus (not sure if you have them in the USA) it has 14 seats.

What I Like: we have room to take the kids friends with us.
What I dislike: not much of a boot, we keep having kids so we're running out of seats and room










When we go away we have a box trailer we tow to put all our gear in.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Jenny, I'm eyeing up the VW Transporter to contain five kids, a wheelchair bound FIL and occasional sailing dinghy.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks a lot to all who sent thoughts, hugs and well-wishes.
We're not doing so good, my little miss is still very, very sick. She has sepsis, and her organs aren't functioning well. No logic reason, and we need to solve it very quickly, she can't take this for long. I'm zombie-ish (not sleeping or eating), not leaving her side, terrified.
And not making sense, prolly.


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
Thanks a lot to all who sent thoughts, hugs and well-wishes.
We're not doing so good, my little miss is still very, very sick. She has sepsis, and her organs aren't functioning well. No logic reason, and we need to solve it very quickly, she can't take this for long. I'm zombie-ish (not sleeping or eating), not leaving her side, terrified.
And not making sense, prolly.

Pixie, sending more





















your way, I hope your little miss gets better soon


----------



## SeekingSerenity (Aug 6, 2006)

Pixie - HOORAY!!!!


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Is everybody ok?

I hope so


----------



## wendybird (Jul 21, 2007)

Ugh...I have been sick for 8 days now, Epiphany as well. Logan and Gavin just started showing symptoms a couple days ago. Thankfully it has only been the 4 of us, we really can't afford for Brian to get sick right now. I am just ready to feel better...like NOW lol. I also am wondering if the cough medicine I took is triggering a gall stone attack.I don't know what else would be doing it.
Hope everyone else is doing better.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Wendybird - that is yucky and I'm sure gallsone pain isn't nice either.

Hopefully you will feel better soon and none of the others will get sick too. There is nothing worse than recovering yourself just in time to look after everyone else!


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

Great news Pixie!! So glad to hear it.

We've had the flu here- worst part for me was the stomache bit. My boys had the fever but I just had some chills. My daughter might have escaped it entirely!

Post halloween...just negotiating/hiding/rationing the "cookies" as my little one calls the candy. He calls hot chocolate "cookie tea."


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

(Oh, it's november. Moving post.)


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

That's wonderful news!

Hey, you all, come to the November thread! We have jaffa cakes!


----------

